# Easy Asymmetric Poncho and Cloche Hat Knitting Pattern



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This Poncho and Cloche knits up so fast, you can have a gift done in a weekend. Three sizes; XS/Small (Medium/Large ,Large/XLarge) for the poncho, hat in adult size, (20") worked flat and seamed.

Pattern $4.50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/158067939/easy-asymmetric-poncho-and-cloche-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-asymmetric-poncho-and-cloche-hat


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh my, here I go again, this will be ideal for my SIL, she loves ponchos, capes, any kind of wrap and I am so glad the hat is knitted flat


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely set! Very stylish! Love the open areas in the stitches.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How cute is that! Perfect for the fall!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning poncho and hat pattern, very stylish, well done


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

It looks so cozy!


----------

